
Show HN: Rubyoshka – composable HTML templating for Ruby - ciconia
https://github.com/digital-fabric/rubyoshka#installing-rubyoshka
======
MrBra
It reminds of me of Ferro:

[https://easydatawarehousing.github.io/ferro/introduction](https://easydatawarehousing.github.io/ferro/introduction)

Did you get inspired by that?

